# New Smallville layout



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Some of you have seen the new layout I have started, so I'm going to start my own thread here. Started doing some wiring on the frame of the central part of the layout this evening. I am using ground busses to run 12 gauge wire from the TIU unit to various points of the layout. I will then use smaller drop leads from the track to feed off of the busses. I am planning on having the two variable voltage channels of the TIU to run the main level. One channel will be used for the continuous main line, the other to run a "working line" where my kids and I can move cars around and put them out onto the main. I also plan to have various sidings the can be turned on and off from toggle switches along the main line. I have a mix of conventional, Lion chiefs, TMCC, and MTH dcs units that will be used on the layout. The plan is to have them all sitting on the layout most of the time. My main source of power will be an older ZW transformer which I have 10 amp fuses between the transformer and the input of the TIU. Maybe some of you guys can answer this for me. If I am using the same transformer through all channels of the TIU, can all of the track leads go to the same ground bus? Or should they have their own ground?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Good framing. Ought to be nice layout! 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I use the "Star Wiring" method in Barry's book.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Spence said:


> I use the "Star Wiring" method in Barry's book.


With a main table at seven feet wide and a lower level this method isn't really practical to do at the center of the table. I am doing essentially the same thing only at the edge of the table.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)

I like the idea of a separate thread. Good work.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

“If I am using the same transformer through all channels of the TIU, can all of the track leads go to the same ground bus? Or should they have their own ground?”

The ground/outside rail/U terminal is common so all common track leads can be connected.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Like you I ran wire busses the length of platform. I ran two un-insulated #20 gauge buss wires in-between the plywood and frame support. One is for AC and other for DC voltage. Wires for each are 2" apart. 20 gauge is good for 1.5 amps or way above the 1/3 amp I use on each buss.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Inside of the frame right at the power station.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Hookups along the outer frame for ease of access.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

nicely wired so neat and tidy. I guess I am not understanding the table built above the flat railroad can you enlighten me?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

empire builder said:


> nicely wired so neat and tidy. I guess I am not understanding the table built above the flat railroad can you enlighten me?


Lower level will be a subway.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice looking bench work! I just got ZW 275 watt transformer. I heard it's best to add external circuit breakers and not to rely on the ZW's internal circuit breaker. What circuit breakers are you using and where did you get them from? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Just an observation ....

Your wiring would be neater and handle more connections without overlap if the terminal blocks were oriented vertically (instead of horizontal). And there's no need to have the main feed in the middle of the block such that other connections have to overlap it. It could be at the bottom of a vertical block. And it could come from the back side via a hole.

It's as easy to be a "caboose engineer" as it is a backseat driver


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Got on SCARM the other day and made a track layout idea up. The overall area is 16'x23'.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

That is a really nice plan, firebird. I wish I had that much space for a layout.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Your sure are maximizing the space, Firebird.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Updated my power blocks and cleaned up the left side a little.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A little 3d rendering









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

And the 2d image









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Made a little progress today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

Got to love the smell of plywood when it goes for a layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I love to smell that when I walk into the train room.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I can recall the smell of trains coupled with an aging attic the couple of times I was up there with my dad's trains (circa 4 1/2 year old). I think he sold them just before we moved into a newly built house when I was 5. 

He had this unit (grey, IIRC) that had a microphone like handheld. 
You would speak into it and it would cycle the e-unit. I'm pretty sure the wind from your mouth would move a disc inside and break the circuit to cycle the e-unit.

Can't seem to find a pic on the web ...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm anxious to see the operating layout.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Worked on connecting platforms this evening. Still have some supports to add to the connector, as well as a height adustment on the smaller table to make everything line up. Just need to jack it up and adjust the feet I put on it years ago.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More deck layed down.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

The table looks good, Firebird. You are making very good progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll be running trains in no time!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

One window replaced. One more and I can complete the platform.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's one way to deal with window access, no opening that one without a hammer!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's one way to deal with window access, no opening that one without a hammer!


As far as I'm concerned, they just need to let in light.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And that's all that sucker is going to do now, you made sure of that!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

With the completion of the second window, bench building will continue.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

Noticed one small potential problem on the left side of your plan, just below the structures (grain elevators??). Your diagram indicates a small "S" curve just before entering your dog-bone turn. To avoid derailment problems, suggest you find some way (piece of flex-track) to eliminate that before laying track.

Then I went back and looked again, and noticed you had same issue on right side near dog-bone turn. Same fix should be made.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

PRR1950 said:


> Noticed one small potential problem on the left side of your plan, just below the structures (grain elevators??). Your diagram indicates a small "S" curve just before entering your dog-bone turn. To avoid derailment problems, suggest you find some way (piece of flex-track) to eliminate that before laying track.
> 
> Then I went back and looked again, and noticed you had same issue on right side near dog-bone turn. Same fix should be made.


The plan is a rough plan of what I want to do. My inability to manipulate the flex track to my pleasing on Scarm is the result of what you see. I hope to be able to remedy those issues when laying the track down.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Finished up framework today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good. I'm looking forward to your progress.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

200 sq ft of 1/4" thick cork $126 from Home Depot.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Got some track laid down and ran some tests






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Received some more track as well as installed the riser on one side.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally got the last of the plywood that I needed.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're going gang-busters there, looking great!


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

93firebird question: my layout is a 4x8 sheet of plywood I am using fast track I want to make 3 ovals on my platform like in your picture. I only have one oval on my 4x8 sheet so far. The oval is using 36” curves. What size curves would I need for the inner oval or ovals like yours. What track are you using and what specific LionChief trains do you have. My layout is also using LionChief. Thanks.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Bull6791 said:


> 93firebird question: my layout is a 4x8 sheet of plywood I am using fast track I want to make 3 ovals on my platform like in your picture. I only have one oval on my 4x8 sheet so far. The oval is using 36” curves. What size curves would I need for the inner oval or ovals like yours. What track are you using and what specific LionChief trains do you have. My layout is also using LionChief. Thanks.


That lower level is 62" wide so it is a loop of 60" radius then 48" then 36" not sure you can get three loops of fast track in a 4x8 unless you do a 48", 36", and then an O27 inner.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

93firebird thanks for answering back. What size is your platform. Are you using fast track. I have one oval right now on my 4x8 it has 46”curves. To get 2 loops on my 4x8 you are saying make the outer oval with 48”curves and the inner oval with 36” curves and it will work on my 4x8. You just do not know if I can get 3 ovals on my 4x8 like yours. Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

93firebird. Your 3 ovals are 60”curves outer than 48”curves inner than 36”curves inner. Is it fast track. Your platform must be bigger than 4x8 to fit 3 ovals. 
For 2 ovals on my 4x8 you said 48”curves outer and 36”curves inner. If I am to get 3 ovals you said do an inner oval of 27”curves. Do you mean 31” curves. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

93firebird. Thanks for answering back. I appreciate it.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

O31 will not fit inside of the O36 unless you use a small straight section on the O36, but then your O36 may not fit inside of the O48.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

What small straight section are you talking about. Also I do not know about you but I really like using fast track. Where do you buy yours because it’s really expensive. Thanks for the help and answering back.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bull6791 said:


> What small straight section are you talking about. Also I do not know about you but I really like using fast track. Where do you buy yours because it’s really expensive. Thanks for the help and answering back.


Dude, you're going back and forth asking the same questions and getting pretty much the same answers. We can't design your layout for you. You need to start internalizing and thinking on your own. Previously, I mentioned *SCARM* track design s/w. You need to download it and design your layout. The S/W license is free for up to 100 pieces of track so it won't cost you anything.

Below are two an examples from SCARM. In the first you can see FT 48" curves will not fit on a 48" wide sheet. As to 93Firebird's post, the second pic shows the only way to fit 3 FT loops on 48". And the numerous small straights that make it possible will significantly drive up the cost.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Word. I also mentioned anyrail software, which has all the track liabraries. (either software works, I have anyrail) Here's a pic from anyrail of 2 fastrack loops with an inside 027. Outside fastrack loop is 36" curves and the middle fastrack is 31" curves. Of course the inside track is 027 track. But remember that your trains may not run on those curves.


----------



## Bull6791 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks again Mike and Tom. So it does not matter if you do 2 loops or 3 loops on 4x8. You still need small straight pieces either way.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Having some issues with Gargraves O72 switches derailing locos. Most of the issues happen with Lionel units. One being a newer Lionchief GP9. The leading truck clears the switch just fine, but the trailing truck want's to lift up and derail. Anyone have any tips for fine tuning the switches? I don't seem to have any issues with the few O100 just the O72.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Some running video.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

93firebird said:


> Some running video.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Running video may be somewhere, but not showing here


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> Running video may be somewhere, but not showing here


For some reason my phone is not uploading the video 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Let's try it this way






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

So your sticking with the "Smallville" name? :thumbsup:


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> So your sticking with the "Smallville" name?


Yup, big Superman fan!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

When the first pic showed just the lower level, I though, Okay, Smallville fits ...

Sure fooled me.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LVDave714 (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Working on the final track laying. Now to wire it all up.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

All wired and running good! Spent some time doing some switching and moving cars around. All manual switches for user interface. Lots of fun!! Now on to scenery and adding buildings.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, when trains are running, it's a huge milestone!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

93firebird said:


> Some of you have seen the new layout I have started, so I'm going to start my own thread here. Started doing some wiring on the frame of the central part of the layout this evening. I am using ground busses to run 12 gauge wire from the TIU unit to various points of the layout. I will then use smaller drop leads from the track to feed off of the busses. I am planning on having the two variable voltage channels of the TIU to run the main level. One channel will be used for the continuous main line, the other to run a "working line" where my kids and I can move cars around and put them out onto the main. I also plan to have various sidings the can be turned on and off from toggle switches along the main line. I have a mix of conventional, Lion chiefs, TMCC, and MTH dcs units that will be used on the layout. The plan is to have them all sitting on the layout most of the time. My main source of power will be an older ZW transformer which I have 10 amp fuses between the transformer and the input of the TIU. Maybe some of you guys can answer this for me. If I am using the same transformer through all channels of the TIU, can all of the track leads go to the same ground bus? Or should they have their own ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Clark Kent is from Smallville. Are you going to have his alter identity on your layout?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

DennyM said:


> Clark Kent is from Smallville. Are you going to have his alter identity on your layout?


Scroll up a few posts and watch the video. More may come, but that's what I have for now.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat video, going to be a terrific layout.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

93firebird said:


> One window replaced. One more and I can complete the platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had block glass installed in my basement windows too. Lets a lot of light in, but no one can see in.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DennyM said:


> I had block glass installed in my basement windows too. Lets a lot of light in, but no one can see in.


Sure, but you can't see out either.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure, but you can't see out either.


That's okay, I can see out upstairs.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A little Sunday funday!






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

That lad ought to be in movies ...


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Downtown area coming along.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Installed the crossing signals today.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Working on rough framing of the mountain. Planning on using expanding foam to give it shape.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

What portals are you using? Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> What portals are you using? Hard to tell from the pic.


MTH

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

I may have missed the answer, I assume your problems with the switches is fixed


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> I may have missed the answer, I assume your problems with the switches is fixed


Yeah!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Just read this thread. Nice layout! It appears that you are using some flex track? What brand? Are you using them on curves, and if so, are you using a tool to get the shape correct?

Very impressive work in a short time.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

jackpresley said:


> Just read this thread. Nice layout! It appears that you are using some flex track? What brand? Are you using them on curves, and if so, are you using a tool to get the shape correct?
> 
> Very impressive work in a short time.


Gargraves track. All hand bent to large radius curves. But most of my curves are sectional track.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More updates






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

The scenery is looking good.

The foam mountain technique is intriguing. I'd be interested in your finishing technique.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Did some painting









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

BIG improvement, looks great so far.  

Magic


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Added some things recently.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice. I'm in a similar stage of layout construction. It will be awhile before I add scenery as I'm presently into restoring prewar tinplate. Leaning towards using the foam for mountains, hills, etc. Thx for the idea.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Added some detail to the diner.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

The Kent farm is almost finished.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That wood fence looks great, nice job.
Very nice scene. 

Magic


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More progress









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Train_Demon (Jul 29, 2020)

Dang...this is all completely awesome! Wish my basement was big enough to do something similar. Keep up the awesome work. It has been fun to look at.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A little work on tje lighting finished.






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

👍👍👍

And Ken said: "Let there be light." And there was light.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

What a great idea, the foam for making mountains, that is. I don't have the patience i had when I was younger to do fine detailed modeling. I want to plug and play these days. The foam idea certainly makes scenery building a simpler process.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More progress made























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A little Hobo action today Jan 1st Happy New Year





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

That was fun.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

93firebird said:


> More updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Stuff Foam?


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Love the pics, you have to make sure that the foam really cures though from what I have read.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great layout, nice room too.  
The Kent Farm, what did you cut for the plowed area?
Cut up a mat of some kind? Corrugated card board?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Great layout, nice room too.
> The Kent Farm, what did you cut for the plowed area?
> Cut up a mat of some kind? Corrugated card board?








Busch Plowed Field Sheet - 19 x 11'' 48 x 28cm HO Scale Model Railroad Grass Mat #7182


This is the HO Scale Plowed Field Sheet (19 x 11'' ) by Busch Gmbh.



www.hobbylinc.com





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> Great Stuff Foam?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

93firebird said:


> Busch Plowed Field Sheet - 19 x 11'' 48 x 28cm HO Scale Model Railroad Grass Mat #7182
> 
> 
> This is the HO Scale Plowed Field Sheet (19 x 11'' ) by Busch Gmbh.
> ...


OK. 
I didn't know they sold it. 
You going to add anything to it?
You need an old tractor out on it.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> OK.
> I didn't know they sold it.
> You going to add anything to it?
> You need an old tractor out on it.


Tractor is in the barn.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Did some "mud" work today. Next step is to paint it to look like the second pic.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

93firebird said:


> Tractor is in the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say you need a John Deere but settled on wording it just tractor.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More progress made today.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks great. If that was the "Great Stuff" foam that you used, I sure hope you had gloves on.....LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice looking rocks, it's coming along great!


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

93firebird said:


> More progress made today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so we have established that you used Great Stuff, how did you mold, did you allow to dry and then cut and shape etc?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> so we have established that you used Great Stuff, how did you mold, did you allow to dry and then cut and shape etc?


knives, then use spackle over the foam to give it the texture.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> so we have established that you used Great Stuff, how did you mold, did you allow to dry and then cut and shape etc?


Forgot to mention the mountain for was made using cardboard and packing paper. The spray foam was used on the outside to make the shape. The paper was used in areas that wouldn't require the space for track to build height. On the right side I used foam project board to make it flat, then surrouned tht with the spray foam. Currently using woodland scenics water products to create a lake and river with water fall.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Can't have Smallville without a little Kryptonite!!








Smallville Kryptonite


New idea for the train layout




rumble.com













Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More work done









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Added a few more trees and a Jeep to the scene.loving how this looks.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking pretty sharp, you do some nice work.
Keep it coming.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a cool scene, I'm looking forward to getting some scenery on my layout, but first I need to get trains running.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Added the Kryptonite to the lake on Meteor Mountain. Now to just finish filling the lake.









Meteor mountain 2.0


Another view of the Kryptonite




rumble.com





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about the falls yet. I haven't attached it yet. Any thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A little white acrylic paint, some poly batting material at the base and I think it's finished.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Magic


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Trees added to the mountain and a few details downtown. Waiting on a grain elevator kit to add to my grainery.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PJB (Dec 31, 2016)

93firebird said:


> A little white acrylic paint, some poly batting material at the base and I think it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing work! 

Since you asked - just a little food for thought: pre-quarantine, I drove back and forth daily on the CT-MA I-84 corridor for my work commute. On it, there are myriad places where water is trickling from the rock walls. They typically have a very slight blue tone; even when frozen. Maybe it's just a New England thing ...


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A few more shots from recent work.






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

I watched the new Superman and Lois last night and it wasn’t too bad at all. Go Smallville !


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Added a few details today.





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

93firebird said:


> A few more shots from recent work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's movie


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Millstonemike said:


> What's movie


In the most recent post, It was Batman Begins

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

93firebird said:


> Trees added to the mountain and a few details downtown. Waiting on a grain elevator kit to add to my grainery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the actual width of your vehicle lanes?


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> what is the actual width of your vehicle lanes?


I'll have to circle back around to that one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Booly15 said:


> what is the actual width of your vehicle lanes?


Looks like 2 1/8" ish.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Final structure added to the layout. Plastistruct grain elevator kit paired with the MTH grainery.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like things are coming along nicely and looking 
very nice indeed. Good job.  

Magic


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Took a trip to Nicolas Smith today. Picked up some more scenery supplies and some details as well. Had my kids help pick out the figures.












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Smoking up the basement









SP daylight run


Running the SP Daylight on the layout.




rumble.com





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow. I went back to your original post just a month shy of two years ago when you were just planning the layout. Nice job.


----------

